# PC Keeps Tripping Breaker - LOSING MY MIND!



## bradleyshome

You don't need to run your monitors on the power conditioner, only your computer. But as you said you tried every fix apart from a Isolating Transformer. Have you tried plugging it in and using it on different sockets around your home?


----------



## joed

duplicate post also found in electrical forum.

No need to post twice.


----------



## clawlan

Have you tried a pure sine wave UPS instead of just a power conditioner? It is also possible that there is an issue with your PSU that is causing the breaker to trip?


----------



## twisted-brew

I've been building PCs since the 1990s. Have you tested the PSU? It could be going out and causing your power interruption. Failing PSUs cause all sorts of weird anomalies. You might be overloading the PSU as well. Just a thought...


----------



## tenebrousabyss

So to update, I bought a Cyberpower UPS like someone in here said (except I got the 1350 and not the 1500). That thing works pretty well, unfortunately it only stops the nuisance tripping at 1080p. If I run anything at 1440p it snaps off again. I'm 100% sure the breaker does not like video cards for some reason. More video card work = bigger chance of tripping breaker.

I don't know what about the UPS is keeping it running but I guess I need more of it.


----------



## clawlan

tenebrousabyss said:


> So to update, I bought a Cyberpower UPS like someone in here said (except I got the 1350 and not the 1500). That thing works pretty well, unfortunately it only stops the nuisance tripping at 1080p. If I run anything at 1440p it snaps off again. I'm 100% sure the breaker does not like video cards for some reason. More video card work = bigger chance of tripping breaker.
> 
> I don't know what about the UPS is keeping it running but I guess I need more of it.


Really sounds like a power supply issue. Higher resolution means more gpu work which means pulling more juice from the power supply. Which power supply does your machine have? If it is a low quality supply, that could be the issue, regardless, I would replace it with a high quality one. Also, ensure that your receptacle is wired properly using one of these testers:


----------



## GrayHair

Sounds like the AFCI breaker is identifying your computer's switching power supply as an arc when it's heavily loaded. Try moving the computer to another circuit. If that breaker doesn't trip and you feel comfortable doing so, swap the breakers between the two circuits.

Otherwise, buy a new breaker. Also contact the breaker manufacturer, they should still be improving them with revised arc signatures. The other route would be a bigger or at least different power supply. Least expensive first, since none of the proposed solutions are guaranteed to work.


----------



## motoriderx7x

Also worth noting you have a single 970 card that is factory overclocked. The 900 series gtx models use less power than the predecessors thanks to advances in GPU chipsets. A 750 watt PSU is a bit above what you need based on the specs I'm seeing in your post (which is fine BTW). Your GPU has a max draw of 170w GPU's are the largest consumer of power in any modern PC. Also corsair makes some of the most reliable PSU's around IMO, but the model you have looks like a bronze certified model. It's not nearly as efficient as it could be. I would swap it out for a gold certified with active PFC at a minimum keeping the single volt rail as well. You could even drop the peak wattage a bit as well. At peak load I'm estimating your system only uses about 500-550 watts. You could also get an exact number by placing a meter in between the wall and your psu plug. Also take into consideration your machine at peak load combined with the other devices you have on the circuit as well you may be exceeding the normal limit anyway.


----------

